# I am ESTJ... what are you??



## spikethebest (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.personalitytest.net/cgi-bin/q.pl

one more...

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm


----------



## chadk (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you are TMTOYH actually... I'm afraid I"m not afflicted in that way...

(too much time on your hands)


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

I took this in one of my psych classes back in high school. I can't remember what I was though. I'll have to take it again later.
I prefer the second test over the first.


----------



## terryo (Mar 29, 2010)

I was ISFP....yup that's me.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 29, 2010)

ISFJ- but i am on the grey line with a few of them...


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Mar 29, 2010)

ESTP "Promoter": These are action-oriented people, often sophisticated, sometimes ruthless -- our "James Bonds." As mates, they are exciting and charming, but they have trouble with commitment. They make good promoters, entrepreneurs, and con artists. 13% of the total population.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

There is an interesting personality test called Myers-Briggs, I think. My sister-in-law administers these to school kids here (she worked with one of the test's original creators when she was attending Stanford in the early 90s); then she does a de-briefing workshop for teachers, to explain how the results can be used to promote learning by knowing _how_ kids perceive and process information. 

She administered another version of this test to each of my kids to help them understand their own personality profile and how that fits into their long-term goals. 

ENFJ: Pedagogue, which is not as bad as it sounds. I couldn't relocate the definitions, but my dictionary defines pedagoguery as "the art or science of teaching".


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

I took the Myers-Briggs test in one of my elementary education courses- one of the best professors I've ever had btw! She explained how useful it can be to give students this test in the beginning of the school year.
Doesn't really apply to my little guys, but I would definitely use it if I taught intermediate grades!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 30, 2010)

w0000t. i love all these responses!! i want more! please everyone respond... at least 2,000 people respond to this thread! haha like thats not unreasonable...


----------



## Candy (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't believe any of you got through all of those questions.  I don't have the patience to sit there and do that. There are too many questions for me. I've got tortoises to take care of.


----------



## SunsetHypo (Mar 30, 2010)

ESTP "Promoter


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 30, 2010)

INFP Questor


----------



## BethyB1022 (Mar 31, 2010)

ENFJ Seemed pretty right to me


----------



## Lucas-Chaparron (Mar 31, 2010)

im an ARTIST!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 31, 2010)

BethyB1022 said:


> ENFJ Seemed pretty right to me



Yay! I'm not the only one. Aren't you a teacher too? (My memory may be failing me... )


----------



## dannomite (Apr 5, 2010)

INTJ, reading the description it does sound a lot like me....I took both tests and both came out with the same result. I am curious if other people had the same results on both tests?


----------

